# My Living Room Setup



## hddummy (Mar 9, 2007)

Samsung HP-S5053 50" Plasma
Yamaha HTR-5835 5.1 Surround Sound
Yamaha NS-AP6500 Speaker Package (5.0)
Subwoofer: Custom built 115L, 22Hz TC Sounds 12db-500
DMA-2200 Windows Media Extender/DVD player
Sony Playstation 2
TIVO HD (OTA only and proud of it) (thinking about a hard drive upgrade)
URC-R7 Universal Remote

It's not cutting edge, but it gets the job done :yes:


----------



## brandonnash (Sep 11, 2006)

That's a very good idea for your subwoofer enclosure/placement. Very nice build too.


----------



## hddummy (Mar 9, 2007)

I've since dropped the TIVO HD and gone all Windows Media Center. My box lives in the basement and I use only Extenders throughout the house.


----------

